# A day at the beach



## limr (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice, France.




rA day at the beach by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rLanding by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rChairs by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2016)

Sorry, not buying it.  I don't see one hairy, overweight guy in a Speedo.  That's not a European beach.


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Sorry, not buying it.  I don't see one hairy, overweight guy in a Speedo.  That's not a European beach.



Busted!


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 28, 2016)

oooooOOOOOooooo the 3rd shot.


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> oooooOOOOOooooo the 3rd shot.



Thanks


----------



## TMorrow (Sep 28, 2016)

I really like 3.  I think I'd like it more if  it was cropped tighter around the bird and chairs. I find the people on the beach a distraction.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 28, 2016)

I like both 2 & 3.  Nice is nice.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 28, 2016)

Big fan of 3 too!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2016)

I like limr's


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2016)

TMorrow said:


> I really like 3.  I think I'd like it more if  it was cropped tighter around the bird and chairs. I find the people on the beach a distraction.



Thank you, and I appreciate your feedback. I tend to prefer to include more context and I like the kind of sweeping feel of the shore off to the right, but I understand why you'd prefer a tighter crop. I'll play around with it and see what it looks like.



Gary A. said:


> I like both 2 & 3.  Nice is nice.



It really is 



Rick50 said:


> Big fan of 3 too!



Thank you!



jcdeboever said:


> I like limr's



You like limr's what? Be careful how you answer that


----------



## terri (Sep 29, 2016)

I like the whole set.    Really like the perspective of the first one; I feel like I'm sitting there with you.    I tend to agree with you about #3, I think including the shoreline to the right gives more of a storyline, really puts you there.    Good stuff!


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2016)

terri said:


> I like the whole set.    Really like the perspective of the first one; I feel like I'm sitting there with you.    I tend to agree with you about #3, I think including the shoreline to the right gives more of a storyline, really puts you there.    Good stuff!



Thank you, my dear


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 29, 2016)

limr said:


> TMorrow said:
> 
> 
> > I really like 3.  I think I'd like it more if  it was cropped tighter around the bird and chairs. I find the people on the beach a distraction.
> ...


I like limr's exposures, they're fabulous.


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I like limr's exposures, they're fabulous.


----------



## TMorrow (Oct 1, 2016)

limr said:


> TMorrow said:
> 
> 
> > I really like 3.  I think I'd like it more if  it was cropped tighter around the bird and chairs. I find the people on the beach a distraction.
> ...


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice pictures...pun intended. There is more grain in the sky than on the beach.


----------



## limr (Oct 3, 2016)

TMorrow said:


> Ha! You've talked me into it. I do really like the silhouette of the bird walking away from the crowd, past the cage like shadows of the chair. I'm sitting here with a couple of envelopes cropping the sky down into the chairs, and the  bottom up just a bit without losing those beautiful shadows. I can't say it's an improvement on your wonderful work.


[/QUOTE]

 



Advanced Photo said:


> Nice pictures...pun intended. There is more grain in the sky than on the beach.



Thanks! Actually, you're right - the beach was all gravel and rocks, so no grain at all 

(I'm not bothered by the grain, and actually prefer it in some cases, but it does make me wonder about how much of it is just inherent to film+developer and how much of it is due to the scanner. My bf and I recently invested in a different kind of scanner and have found it vastly reduces the grain in our color shots, but haven't really started in on b&w yet.)


----------

